# Old Wheel



## JO BO (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi; Check out Ebay number 12009221175.  What is your take on this wheel? I was wondering if it might be a wheel from an old highwheeler..Hard to tell from available pics....JO BO


----------



## MartyW (Feb 28, 2007)

*Wheel*

JO BO, 
         You are right the pictures leave a lot to be desired but, the wheel may very well be from a childs hiwheel. It looks to be in really rough  shape.

Marty W


----------



## sam (Mar 2, 2007)

If the hub has an axel
 on barring ,Dough it came from
A hiwheeler---maybe a surry--
looks to take cabe rubber tire
could be used to build a hi-wheeler maybe


----------

